# Contador con el CD4510



## kakashi...! (Nov 24, 2006)

Hola, estoy en la universidad dando el curso de circuitos digitales, se me pide hacer un contador bcd utilizando el cd4510 que es un contador BCD up/down que vaya de 0 a 24 y regrese y se repita el ciclo, se armar el circuito en hoja! pero como hago para probarlo en circuitmaker?


----------



## Apollo (Nov 25, 2006)

Hola kakashi...!

Lo primero que necesitas es armar dos contadores en cascada, para que pueda darte los dos dígitos en decimal, sus respectivos decodificadores de BCD a 7 segmentos y los displays.

Armados de esta manera cuentan desde 0 hasta 99, después necesitas poner una compuerta de 8 entradas para detectar el número 24 y otra para el número 0, con las salidas de estas compuertas y un FF Set-Reset, controlas si el contador cuenta hacia arriba o hacia abajo.

Inicialmente el circuito cuenta hacia arriba, al llegar al número 24, el FF cambia el pin de control del contador y comienza a contar hacia abajo, al llegar al número 0, el FF vuelve a cambiar elpin de control y comienza a contar hacia arriba.

Tengo un circuito para contar de 0 a 15 y de regreso con 74LS192, el principio de operación básicamente es el mismo, pero te puede servir de ejemplo.

Espero y te sea útil esta información.
Un saludo al foro


----------



## ConectateUnMUX (Nov 19, 2008)

Apollo, no se puede abrir el archivo en el crocodrile clips...tengo la version 3.5
puede que lo hayas hecho en otra version y no me abra el archivo?
cuando lo intento abrir me dice ''unepected file format''.... ni idea

Estoy en la misma duda que  tu colega...kakashi. Tengo que diseñar un contador que vaya de 0 a 3 y que una vez llegado a 3 descienda a 0. y llegado a cero que empiece a conttar nuevamente  hasta llegar a tres y...asi sucesivamente. Me dicen lo que haga con un cd4510. No se como realizarlo. 

saludos foro


----------



## Apollo (Nov 20, 2008)

Hola ConectateUnMUX:

El circuito está hecho con el programa Circuit Maker 2000, por eso tu programa no uede abrirlo, necesitarías conseguirlo primero. Y al igual que en el caso del compañero kakashi, (que por cierto ya nunca siguió el hilo) este circuito podría darte las bases para generar el que tu necesitas.

Saludos al foro


----------



## ConectateUnMUX (Nov 20, 2008)

buenas, la verdad que sos un groso apollo. Pero la otra verdad es que no entendi nada del circuito. Es la desventaja de no ser tecnico electronico. Soy electromecanico asi que entiendo hasta ahi nomas.
 De todo el circuito entiendo tres cosas, las compuertas logicas, el flip flop J-k y los display de 7 segmentos. Hasta ahi barbaro, ahora el 74LS448 supongo que es un decodificador. Ahora, el 74 LS192 , la verdad que ni idea que es y  menos como funciona. Este es el famoso cd4510? Me podrias describir un poco como funciona ese circuito integrado?


----------



## ConectateUnMUX (Nov 21, 2008)

Otra pregunta, estoy haciendo un contador binario de dos digitos con flip flop tipo T ascendente descendente. Ya tengo el circuito, pero mi duda es como puedo conectar el circuito a los dos display de 7 segmentos para que me muestre el 10 11 12 13 14 15 aparte de la cuenta 0 a 9. La parte que me cuenta de 0 a 9 la tengo pero ahora necesito que me cuente 10 11 ..... y para esto tiene que aparece en el primer display un 1 y en el segundo un cero para el caso del 10. depues un uno y otro uno en los dos display para el 11. luego un uno y un dos para el 12 . y asi sucesivamente hasta llegar al 15 y comienza de nuevo en 0 y cuenta un nuevo ciclo. ayuda


----------

